# Pampered boys!



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## anicole (Feb 2, 2006)

A drama king?!?!  Oooohhhh!  I love that child!!!  Can I have him a while?!?!  We'll be sick, hurt and just plain ole down together!!!

He has southern roots, doesn't he?!?!  And Lord love John for the sympathy pains!  You have two Pallie Juniors on your hands!!!

(you're a lucky woman!!)


----------



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Nicole!  Yes, they most definitely have southern roots!  And yes, I am very lucky!  I have two of the best boys in the whole world!  :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 2, 2006)

:lmao: great story!

and the painting on the wall in the background is pretty funny to be in this photo.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 2, 2006)

HAHA great shot!


----------



## Alison (Feb 2, 2006)

I love this shot! There is something very special between brothers, isn't there?


----------



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Littleman, Shorty & Alison.

Yes, Alison...  I find more amusement in just sitting back and watching those two boys than anything else in the world!  They most definitely share something special!


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice shot! they look like two lovly boys.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 2, 2006)

I like this one. Great story to go along with it. 

I like the frame too


----------



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)

:mrgreen: Thanks Oscar and woodsac...


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 2, 2006)

This is great..  I like their expression!

Steve


----------



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks steve!  pitiful little things, aren't they? lol


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 2, 2006)

there is no way on GODS green earth, that i could ever get on to these two angels.... they are so beautiful...

and under the michealangelo painting...( my favorite  btw..)
such cherubs...

i wish i had mine with me....hug them for me, calliope...


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 2, 2006)

GOD, those children look like their father! :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> GOD, those children look like their father! :mrgreen:


 
only when they're acting up.  Otherwise, they look like me!  :mrgreen: :greenpbl:


----------



## scoob (Feb 2, 2006)

joseph :er:...lol, this is cool neat shot!!!


----------



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks mk


----------



## Chiller (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats a great shot.   Love it.


----------

